# Density Of CWPs In Montana



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

As of 1 March 09, there were 19,109 concealed weapons permits issued in the state of Montana. This works out to 1.99% of the state's population, estimated at 957,861.

Here's a map showing the breakdown of CWPs issued by county:

http://www.progunleaders.org/MTCWP/


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

Go Montana! The last number I saw on Idaho was 4.34% but I couldn't verify it anywhere.


----------

